# iPAQ background images - black is light grey!



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

Whenever I try to make a background image to import as a background onto my iPAQ HP5550, they come out rediculously lighter than the original. I'm creating an original image in photoshop (7), saving as a .jpg image and just dropping directly into my documents on the pda. If I use black in the image, when viewed on the pda it's a *very* light grey, nothing like black. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

tvm,


----------

